
As a software developer, how can I ensure I remain employable after age 35? - necrodome
http://www.quora.com/As-a-software-developer-how-can-I-ensure-I-remain-employable-after-age-35
======
johngalt
When I hear something like "only young people work on computers", I envision
someone in their 70s who thinks their grandkids are tech wizards because they
can program the DVR. Actually being in the field, it's more about young people
being cheap. Can't afford five experienced engineers? Hire one and four
interns. My best advice is to solve expensive problems. This works regardless
of age.

------
CodeCube
It's age 50 in the Quora question, why change the title? But in either case,
the answer is to never stop evolving, never stop learning.

------
PythonDeveloper
Be nimble and open minded, learn new languages, watch and discover new
technologies, mentor people (don't be a land baron), and most important of
all, DBAD (Don't Be A Dick).

The guy you mentor may become your boss, and so might the guy you are a dick
to.

In the tech sense, DBAD typically means be nice, and don't be a technology
nazi. There is no "perfect" technology for a solution. If the team wants PHP,
and PHP works as a solution, DBAD, make it work for the team and don't force
Ruby or Java down their throats.

